# NOLA trip cancelled again!! Should i do everglades?



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

Weather is shit in New Orleans this weekend. Guide says its probably not going to work. I am done with NOLA the weather is way to finicky there. This is my 4th trip cancelation to there. I have probably spent $2000 in plane tickets to go there and never use them.

Its my birthday weekend and I got Monday and Tuesday off so I am trying to make something happen. How are the everglades right now? I know a few guides there i can maybe reach out to last minute.

thanks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Check out the report I just posted on the fishing reports board... Lots and lots of small snook,redfish, and trout along with fishable numbers of tarpon up to about 80 lbs.

Also insane numbers of lemon, bull, blacktip and spinner sharks... Right where the tarpon are —a few of them up to ten feet long.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The El Nino winter will not be good for sight casting. I have several clients in the queue now.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Go steelhead fishing. Or go to Chucktown, Beaufort or Savannah. Or as Mr. Lemay says, go Glades.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

X2 what Mr Lemay said I was in the glades today and caught multiple reds and trout broke off a snook and saw 2 rolling tarpon I was on the northern side of the glades.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Weather has been great. We've had a few weird days lately and some wind, but all in all, it was 82 degrees out today and the winds were low and everything is feeding up in anticipation of the colder weather coming and the bait moving offshore.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

mightyrime said:


> Weather is shit in New Orleans this weekend. Guide says its probably not going to work. I am done with NOLA the weather is way to finicky there. This is my 4th trip cancelation to there. I have probably spent $2000 in plane tickets to go there and never use them.
> 
> Its my birthday weekend and I got Monday and Tuesday off so I am trying to make something happen. How are the everglades right now? I know a few guides there i can maybe reach out to last minute.
> 
> thanks


Welcome to sight casting with a fly rod on the Gulf Coast. ENP may have the most consistently good sight casting conditions on the Gulf Coast. Texas has consistently greater wind velocity. There are many fluctuating low wind zones along the northern gulf and west Florida. Texas sight casters are also dealing with river runoff now.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

i had 3 excellent days last month in the lower laguna madre. I lucked out 3 days of sun with medium wind... that never happens to me 3 days in a row!

I loved the texas coast fishing. Smaller reds than NOLA but more of a true sight fishing challenge in my experience


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

FWIW- I've always had more consistent conditions over in Louisiana in February. That being said, I've never fished from New Orleans down to Hopedale & Venice.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mightyrime said:


> i had 3 excellent days last month in the lower laguna madre. I lucked out 3 days of sun with medium wind... that never happens to me 3 days in a row!
> 
> I loved the texas coast fishing. Smaller reds than NOLA but more of a true sight fishing challenge in my experience


Yeah because idiots run over all the flats and shorelines so the redfish are scared of their own shadow.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

mightyrime said:


> Weather is shit in New Orleans this weekend. Guide says its probably not going to work. I am done with NOLA the weather is way to finicky there. This is my 4th trip cancelation to there. I have probably spent $2000 in plane tickets to go there and never use them.
> 
> Its my birthday weekend and I got Monday and Tuesday off so I am trying to make something happen. How are the everglades right now? I know a few guides there i can maybe reach out to last minute.
> 
> thanks


Yea I was supposed to go this weekend and just cancelled for the 5th time in a row. It's unreal (2x last fall, 1x spring, 1x summer, now)


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

I just booked 3 days with John Stark in the Everglades. I met him last year and really enjoyed fishing with him. Tickets bought, everglades city hotel rented, 8wt, 12wt and sage bass rod all strung up... wish me luck


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

If it were me, I'd bring an inbetweener, like a 9 or 10wt.


----------



## TWC4 (Aug 25, 2017)

Look, I love Louisiana. Born in Baton Rouge family routes way back into New Orleans and most recently spent a good many years Living in Lafayette...I'll get shunned for saying this i know but...THERE ARE SO MANY BETTER PLACES TO GO THAN LALA LAND FOR REDFISH ok ok i'm ready let me have it


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mightyrime said:


> I just booked 3 days with John Stark in the Everglades. I met him last year and really enjoyed fishing with him. Tickets bought, everglades city hotel rented, 8wt, 12wt and sage bass rod all strung up... wish me luck


There are limited resources in Everglades City after hurricane Irma so take what you'll need with you or you will be paying and arm and leg for it one store is open and I believe two restraunts and its about 45 minutes to Naples. If this is your first trip you will be in for a treat.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

mightyrime said:


> i had 3 excellent days last month in the lower laguna madre. I lucked out 3 days of sun with medium wind... that never happens to me 3 days in a row!
> 
> I loved the texas coast fishing. Smaller reds than NOLA but more of a true sight fishing challenge in my experience


That is correct, on average. Singles or pairs of fish in clear shallow water allow you to work your casting skill and see the fish eat the fly. I do not hunt fish any other way unless absolutely necessary. Casting into a mass of red drum or tarpon is good for anglers just getting into the sport but not really as fun or as challenging as stalking a single or small group.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

mightyrime said:


> Weather is shit in New Orleans this weekend. Guide says its probably not going to work. I am done with NOLA the weather is way to finicky there. This is my 4th trip cancelation to there. I have probably spent $2000 in plane tickets to go there and never use them.
> 
> Its my birthday weekend and I got Monday and Tuesday off so I am trying to make something happen. How are the everglades right now? I know a few guides there i can maybe reach out to last minute.
> 
> thanks


I've gone to LA several times and experienced a mixed bag, even with good weather. I've had blow out days with no fishing, but also blue bird skies and good conditions with slow fishing. Then again, I've had good conditions and unreal fishing, just to turn around and have the next trip cancelled. I was just in Venice a few weeks ago and the water was high and very murky - we fished more north for cleaner water, but also got blown out one of the three days.

On the plane tickets, looks like you're from Texas - fly Southwest there. You can change or cancel your flight without any fees. If you cancel, you keep credit for the full amount. I've done that many of times. I am in Austin and we have a direct flight to NOLA that is only 1 hour. You are there before you know it.

When it comes down to it, guided fishing there is expensive. The main draw are the bulls, but $700 a day for a few slots isn't worth it if you have access and a boat on the TX coast. There are spots to find big reds here if you know where to look. Reds are not an overly technical fish, especially in LA. Sure, they can be challenging, but technical? Not really, not like tarpon, permit and bones. For the overall cost, you can get a cheap ticket to Mexico or Belize and get a guide for $350 to $400 a day, nearly half the cost, and fish a wider variety of fish.

That said though, I'll still go back.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Contrary to what I tell my wife I don’t know everything but I’ve been going to LA for years and only once had what I consider a “poor trip” and can’t think of a better fishery for reds than the LA marsh. That poor trip was two years ago and in fishing 2 days in Cocodrie we had zero sun the first day until very late and my partner and I both stuck big fish in our only chances. The next day was a blowout with 40mph winds and our guide, Ron Ratliff, refused to charge us so we tipped extra. Nothing he could do, just shit weather. 

Last year we had to reschedule due to weather and the makeup days were nothing short of stupid good. My partner couldn’t go so I went solo and in those 2 days I landed close to 50 reds and drum over 25# and even a sheepie. If you search this forum pics of some of the fish I caught - we stopped taking pics because there were so many fish. I usually fish with Scott Null over there and have known him for several years, while I was fighting a fish I’d have him grab a rod so we could double up.

I don’t think I could handle a trip better than that.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

mightyrime said:


> I just booked 3 days with John Stark in the Everglades. I met him last year and really enjoyed fishing with him. Tickets bought, everglades city hotel rented, 8wt, 12wt and sage bass rod all strung up... wish me luck


John is the man - a truly stoked fisherman. We fish together sometime and have never seen an experienced fisherman get so excited when he catches anything. You'll have a great time. He has a well set up skiff as well!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Contrary to what I tell my wife I don’t know everything but I’ve been going to LA for years and only once had what I consider a “poor trip” and can’t think of a better fishery for reds than the LA marsh. That poor trip was two years ago and in fishing 2 days in Cocodrie we had zero sun the first day until very late and my partner and I both stuck big fish in our only chances. The next day was a blowout with 40mph winds and our guide, Ron Ratliff, refused to charge us so we tipped extra. Nothing he could do, just shit weather.
> 
> Last year we had to reschedule due to weather and the makeup days were nothing short of stupid good. My partner couldn’t go so I went solo and in those 2 days I landed close to 50 reds and drum over 25# and even a sheepie. If you search this forum pics of some of the fish I caught - we stopped taking pics because there were so many fish. I usually fish with Scott Null over there and have known him for several years, while I was fighting a fish I’d have him grab a rod so we could double up.
> 
> I don’t think I could handle a trip better than that.


I've fished with Ron before as well and the 3 days we had were off the charts. I have some sick pics of some of the bulls on my Instagram that is linked below. But that was the best of the best. Worst of the worst is not fishing and having to endure Bourbon Street...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

for anyone headed to the 'Glades in the next day or two.....The big tarpon should still be along the coast in selected spots but will disappear on Thursday as a cold front rolls in...


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

coconutgroves said:


> Worst of the worst is not fishing and having to endure Bourbon Street...


As one of my dear friends has said on more than one of our trips to New Orleans, “fuck Disneyworld, THIS is the happiest place on earth.”

Now if I can just get that dude to fly fish.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

Glades has been awesome. Sightfishing has been limited due to dirty water from wind and sun here and there. We have been hitting the back country and doing very well with snook and baby tarpon...will post a little report when done. Glad I came!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Tripletail bite has been hot.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

kick ass trip! lots of snook, some small tarpon, and a very large tarpon


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mightyrime said:


> kick ass trip! lots of snook, some small tarpon, and a very large tarpon


Glad your having a good time the glades are a special place for sure.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> As one of my dear friends has said on more than one of our trips to New Orleans, “fuck Disneyworld, THIS is the happiest place on earth.”
> 
> Now if I can just get that dude to fly fish.


It's just as expensive as Disneyworld if you go the the wrong places!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

coconutgroves said:


> It's just as expensive as Disneyworld if you go the the wrong places!


You a cop or something?


----------

